# under floor heating



## Fuscus (Jan 20, 2004)

What are the benefits or problems in using under floor heating (i.e. heat pads) as the primary source of heating for young snakes?


----------



## Artie (Jan 20, 2004)

Depending on how big, or small the enclosure. 
It doesn?t create much, if any heat besides the actual area it covers. (Winter mainly)
Also I found the snakes don't seem to ever leave the hide on the warm spot and you never see them.
I have used them with critter cages, but prefer heating from the top.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 20, 2004)

I run a heat strip along the shelf. The click-clacks sit on top with heat source at the back. I put a perch in as well up the warm end.
It works for me.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 20, 2004)

Same as Greebo...... Again!


----------

